# HomePNA 2.0 PCI card - Can't make it work

## freunda2002

I'm trying to find a way to make my Diamond Multimedia HPNA 2.0 PCI card to work.

This is a standard HPNA card based on the Broadcom 4210 chipset. The chipset is supported by a beta driver found on linksys ftp site (ftp.linksys.com/beta), but since it is partially binary , it is only compatible under GCC 2.x systems.

I contacted the homepna group support (www.homepna.org), and they sent me a compiled module (il.o) which is supposed to work on Redhat 8.0. I tried it with Gentoo, and i got tons of "Unrecognized symbol" errors. I tried it even on Redhat 8.0  - same issue.

Anyone know how to make it work on a current Gentoo system , or how to obtain a compatible driver ?

Thanks,

Amos

----------

## raziel

You could drop back to Gentoo 1.2, at the cost of some performance. Not exactly the most fun proposition though. As far as "Unrecognized Symbol" errors go, they're a result of mismatched versions of the kernel and module, or there's a module that your module depends on.

----------

## freunda2002

Thanks raziel,

But since I already spent *ALOT* of time configuring my Gentoo 1.4 system, I'm looking for a solution for this version.

Anyone ??

----------

## grant.mcdorman

Do an insmod -f after building the partial binary; that seems to work despite the warnings. Mind you, since my Netgear HPNA cards seem to have failed, I can't confirm they will talk to each other with this.

----------

## dtessier

I can confirm that insmod -f will actually work, in spite of the warnings. I've had it running fine on my machine here for over a month...

----------

## woranl

Hey Dan, which Gentoo version are you using??

----------

## NatuNobilis

Yeah, my Diamond HomePNA 2.0 is working really ok on my Gentoo 1.4 box. On my gateway (RedHat 7.3) too.

I ignored the warnings and did an insmod -f

It works flawlessly on my gentoo, but the gateway occasionally gets a kernel panic (once every ~4 months, which I think is a rather good mark!).

I had the il.o module running with:

vanilla-sources

gaming-sources (I didn't have to recompile the module used with vanilla-sources!)

ck-sources

,all version 2.4.20.

So, good luck   :Wink: 

NatuNobilis

----------

## incgnito

I've contacted the group you mentioned in the beginning but I have not recieved a reply yet.  Would anyone be willing to offer up the compiled il.o so I could use it?  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Kris

----------

## incgnito

I've made some progress...  :Very Happy: 

I was able to compile the linksys driver via gcc3 by changing all of the references in il_linux.c from malloc.h to slab.h.  Then I did an insmod -f to load without listening to it bitch 

NOTE: since I don't know how to invoke a '-f' in modules.autoload I appended insmod -f ... > /dev/null into localmount to ensure it loads the module before net.ethx (in my case net.eth2)

Also, I had noticed someone talking about problems with his Netgear version of this HPNA card; someone else had addressed this problem and has his hacked version of il_linux.c available for download at http://members.cox.net/jeff.huter/ .  From what I understand this addresses the different signature that the Netgear card announces.  Since the Linksys card also gives off a unique signature of it's own I would assume that this hacked code could be of use there as well.

Of course, this could all be for nothing since I have not as of yet installed the other HPNA adapter in my wife's TV PC downstairs.  I'll do that now and test it; if it doesn't work you'll be the second to know.  Figured I'd put this out there though in case it might help someone else.

Kris

----------

## incgnito

okay; so I´ve run into some trouble...

now that everything is connected any attempt to ping the machine on the other end of the HPNA card results in ¨sendto: Operation not permitted¨ from the linux host.  Neither machine can see each other though both indicate everything is working properly.

any ideas?

----------

## NatuNobilis

Hmmm, strange...

I had no problem after the kernel module was loaded.

You did use 

```
make LINUXVER=`uname -r`
```

, right? It automatically (at least in my case) says: "malloc.h is deprecated, using slab.h instead" -- how smart, isn't it?

 *Quote:*   

> Would anyone be willing to offer up the compiled il.o so I could use it?

 

OK, I have il.o's compiled for: gaming-sources-2.4.20r3, vanila-sources-2.4.20 and ck-sources-2.4.20r6.

Just tell me if you want any of them. I don't have any address to drop them permanently, so I'll have to do it on demand.

NatuNobilis

----------

